# 3 simple steps to win Samsung Galaxy Tab 2, Sony PS2 and many other prizes!



## Prabal Pratap (Jul 11, 2012)

devworx brings you a chance to prove your expertise in developerWorks Platform. Take devworx Adroit Contest by completing following steps and win exciting prizes like Samsung Galaxy Tab 2, Sony PS2, Philips GoGear RaGa MP3 Player, Logitech Stereo Headset H150, Pendrives, Digit T-Shirts and many more.


----------



## hari1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Why don't you allow people who participated in earlier devworx contests (which are actually just lucky draws)
The prizes are awsome but I cannot participate. I feel I shouldn't have participated earlier as I didn't win any prize.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

Participated. Hope win something somewhere.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

Participated 2 days ago.  . Joined Devworx. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Jul 14, 2012)

@hari1- You can refer some of your tech friends and stand a chance to win other exciting prizes. Click here to participate

@Rishi & d6bmg- Best of Luck


----------



## MajinVegeta (Sep 5, 2012)

not that bad


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

